# LakeMaster maps



## gold jc (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a Humminbird's 998c SI ordered on my new boat. Was wondering if anyone had experience with LakeMaster maps. Are they better than Navionics maps?


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

lakemaster chips cover Michigan, Minnesota,Wisconsin and they just added Texas/Oklahoma and the Dakota`s. no lake erie or Ohio coverage, so i would say Navionics. http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/brow...04794380;cat104707080&sadid=44000000013419707


----------



## moccasinboy (May 2, 2011)

LakeMaster does have all of Lake Erie: Detroit River to Niagara Falls, Canada and US water, in 1 foot contours.
The Michigan card will have that data. The Indiana/Ohio card will too when it is released this spring. The LakeMaster website will have complete coverage and lake list information. Humminbird compatible only.


----------



## gold jc (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks. I heard they were coming out with Ohio maps this spring. I was curious if anyone used them for other states and if so how good were they. Are they any different than Navionics. Seems not many people have them because they are just coming out with Ohio. I might have to stick with Navionics.


----------

